# F1 rubber sides cheap fix?



## updiliman (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you know of any cheap fix for the rubber sides of the older F1 series? Mine seems to have melted.

See pics:


















Thanks.


----------



## ste0065 (Mar 30, 2010)

mine has done the same. contacted Tag but all they will say is send it to us for a quote..now they are not answering my e-mails???


----------



## ste0065 (Mar 30, 2010)

pictures ....


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

no cheap fix. I believe Tag requires the replacement of the entire case in order to repair the rubber bumpers.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Based on what these older F1 watches are selling for on the secondary market, I would search for a new one rather than pay a hefty repair bill for a new case.

There are still plenty of this older design available.


----------



## updiliman (Feb 8, 2006)

i've contacted my local service center here in the Philippines and I was quoted approx US$ 110 to have the middle case replaced. I was told that in the past they replace the entire case, but now they are just going to replace the middle case which does not include the bezel, and is cheaper.

they ordered the part for me, and said that it will take 2-3 months for it to get shipped to them.

I wonder why tag does not have just the rubber part available for replacement.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

updiliman said:


> I wonder why tag does not have just the rubber part available for replacement.


Looking at the second picture of ste0065, it appears the rubber may be intergated in a way that a new piece of rubber can't be retrofitted easily.


----------



## dotti (May 12, 2010)

i have the same problem with my Tag F1 CAC1111, rubber on both sides has started to peel off, just when i was about to advertise this watch for sale to fund my next watch (hopefully an automatic-chrono Tag). unfortunately, AD here (Jakarta) can only replace the whole case and it'd cost me around USD300


----------



## mac19788 (Jun 2, 2010)

most of the models ive seen with that rubbers gone peeled off... hopefully tag will improve these stuffs if they will apply on future models.


----------



## billermo (Nov 2, 2007)

mac19788 said:


> most of the models ive seen with that rubbers gone peeled off... hopefully tag will improve these stuffs if they will apply on future models.


They already have. They no longer use rubber bumpers. Hard plastic now.


----------



## mac19788 (Jun 2, 2010)

billermo said:


> They already have. They no longer use rubber bumpers. Hard plastic now.


Ok thanks, I think my CAH1113 series is already hard plastic based from its texture and material


----------



## brabus (Jul 2, 2009)

The new models use Titanium Carbide so you shouldn't have any melting problems with the new ones. I guess Tag wanted to replicate the wear and tear that F1 tires go through after each race


----------



## Ferdia (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but has there been any change to the way TAG address these problems? Are they still insisting on a new case to fix a broken piece or rubber?

ferd


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Donate this one to your pal Drockadam, and get yourself a new one!


----------



## Le Chiffre (Nov 11, 2012)

bmwfreak said:


> no cheap fix. I believe Tag requires the replacement of the entire case in order to repair the rubber bumpers.


That's correct! The entire case must be replaced, it costs a mere $ 1,000 here in Brazil. To make the things worse, H. Stern Jewelers is the brand sole agent, providing a lame service. And if the watch was not purchased from them, be prepared for an extra dose of snobbery!

The rubber sides of my F1 Chrono were deteriorating fast, but I somehow managed to slow the process, periodically applying a light silicone emulsion with a cotton swab. But the decay is evident and saddens me a lot every time I use the watch.

Frankly speaking, TAG Heuer couldn't afford a better material instead of this ****ty rubber? I'll NEVER buy another TAG again!


----------



## Quordaphia (Dec 7, 2013)

Have you tried bringing it to our only service center here in Ali Mall? Same thing with my F1. Brought it for service last May 21, 2013,and until now there's no stock available from Switzerland. It's been 6 months now and still no stock. They gave the option to pull-put the unit but whatever happens with the watch if it acquires moisture then that will cause another damage.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Oct 10, 2013)

Its an old watch with a poor design. In fact I think I remember hearing in Switzerland that this was one of the only models that actually wasnt designed by Tag. Not only is the rubber on the case a pain but the original crown and tube system on these watches was often prone to leaking, and the c-clamp style of securing the pushers in place on the crono models is a real pain. 

I urge those with this watch to not b turned off by Tag for one poor model. All companys put out a less than stellar product here and there, and I can assure you that the F1 model has been greatly improved with new bumpers, standard crown and tube system, and better pushers. Tag realized the design was poor and greatly improved it.


That said, no there is not easy fix for these rubber bumpers. As stated before Tag does now offer just the middle case replacement, which is a more afordable fix than having to replace the whole case.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Same here, tag had to replace the whole case middle, I used the watch a lot and for 4 years it was perfect until one day the stuff just started disintegrating, the repair actually cost more then the original value of the watch and was definitely more then it's second hand value, I sold the watch as soon as it came back. 

Not tags finest moment. I've always wondered how watches like Hublot get on as they use a lot of rubber on their Big Bang line


----------



## Lp2222 (Sep 19, 2020)

Here to revive an old thread as this is still heavily viewed, was top of the list on google when I was wondering the same thing
I HAVE A CHEAP FIX!! Thought id share.
Some might call it wrong to tinker with a tag heuer like this but I got a crazy cheap, quality, modern tag because the rubbers were cooked which is a known issue for this model. I couldnt find any way to fix this researching online other than spending hundreds to send it back to switzerland. I spent $10, I know its not perfect but im damn happy with the outcome. See pics attached, might not be something anyone can do but I had no idea what I was doing initially so give it a try.

Step 1: Buy some sugru or similar mouldable rubber glue. This stuff sets hard once moulded

Step 2: scrape out existing rubber on watch to below the steel lip on the sides as seen in my before pics below. I didnt want to scrape out all the old rubber or make it too smooth as a rough surface will assist the new rubber to stick I thought

Step 3: roll out sugru flat and cut a slice to size. Mould this over the bumper area and smooth off with a wet finger. This is tedious but must be done reasonably quickly before the rubber sets. It can be tricky to mould the rubber to within the cutout

Step 4: I realized the sugru pieces didnt stick overly well around the crown, maybe something I did wrong. I pulled them back off in one piece as seen in pic then used a quality araldite glue to make sure it will never come off.
Give it a try, I have seen a few of these watches very cheap online as the worn rubbers look terrible


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

Good job.


----------



## Vince285 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thx a lot made a lot of research before finding that post... just finish mine that the perfect fix if you dont want to change the case


----------



## Vince285 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thx


----------



## giblets46 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks, have done this on mine, waiting for it to dry. Relatively easy on the left side, (the bar down the middle is relatively flexible and the rubber is moulded around it. Not sure if it is injection moulded in place or inserted). It’s near impossible for the two bumpers on the Chrono (CAC) for the crown side due to the space, so left that side alone.

Edit: impressed, the home made bumper is pretty hard, but still retains enough of a rubbery consistency for shock protection, although it’s got a smooth edge I reckon you could get a better shape if you left it to cure a bit and then used a craft knife 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daryln007 (May 27, 2021)

Well done dude, I was literally thinking about getting some Sugru and using that to mould in the rubber area of my Formula 1 as I have the same issue that everyone else is complaining about. I searched online and saw that Tag wont sell the rubbers separately then I stumbled on this thread and read your post and was like Aha! Thank goodness, now I know the Sugru idea actually works! 



Lp2222 said:


> Here to revive an old thread as this is still heavily viewed, was top of the list on google when I was wondering the same thing
> I HAVE A CHEAP FIX!! Thought id share.
> Some might call it wrong to tinker with a tag heuer like this but I got a crazy cheap, quality, modern tag because the rubbers were cooked which is a known issue for this model. I couldnt find any way to fix this researching online other than spending hundreds to send it back to switzerland. I spent $10, I know its not perfect but im damn happy with the outcome. See pics attached, might not be something anyone can do but I had no idea what I was doing initially so give it a try.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbervor (Jul 23, 2021)

updiliman said:


> Do you know of any cheap fix for the rubber sides of the older F1 series? Mine seems to have melted.
> 
> See pics:
> 
> ...





bdev said:


> Good job.


hi sorry to ressurect an old thread but I just got this model watch with no rubber on it and I'm wondering if it's still waterproof ? I don't mind the look of the exposed metal with the rubber gone but I want to be sure it's still waterproof without it

-Hadyn


----------



## jamesbiz (Sep 11, 2010)

Herbervor said:


> hi sorry to ressurect an old thread but I just got this model watch with no rubber on it and I'm wondering if it's still waterproof ? I don't mind the look of the exposed metal with the rubber gone but I want to be sure it's still waterproof without it
> 
> -Hadyn


The rubber is just cosmetic. THe only thing that matters is the seals for the pushers, crown, back case and crystal. Everything else is sealed up.


----------

